# Pro-Cure Bait Scents



## h12 (Dec 15, 2012)

I used my first bit of Shrimp/Krill Pro-Cure gel this weekend and put as many fish in the boat as the other two guys combined. I also picked up the Menhaden and Squid scents. It seemed almost every cast after re-freshing the scent I was pulling a fish in. Does anyone else use this stuff? What are your favorite scents?


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

I have not tried it out yet but was planning on trying it out when I go flounder fishing. Glad to hear a good report about it. Let us know if it keeps working for you in the future.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

I picked up a bottle to try out. Only used it one time so far on a day that I caught nothing with or without it. Would like to hear how it works for others.

Greg


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

Who carries Pro Cure in Pensacola? Where did you guys get yours?
Thanks for the help, I have been wanting to try some.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Got mine on ebay


----------



## iceoiler (Jan 11, 2013)

What is the favorite scent, shrimp, shrimp krill, or the inshore scent, for fishing reds/trout/flounder?


----------



## h12 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hot Dog said:


> Who carries Pro Cure in Pensacola? Where did you guys get yours?
> Thanks for the help, I have been wanting to try some.


I ordered mine directly from http://www.pro-cure.com/. They also seem to have most of the super gels on Amazon. I haven't seen it in any stores my way (Destin, Fort Walton, Niceville).


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

Good price, great selection, & some other stuff he has is off the hook!!! Very fast shipping!!!

http://stores.ebay.com/Joes-Lures?_trksid=p2047675.l2563


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Will this work on jigging baits. Just curious. I figure what the hell, I need all the help I can get.


----------



## Geaux Fish (Jan 23, 2013)

I wonder if half hitch would have any?


----------



## FromNolaToPcola (Jun 8, 2012)

Dizzy lizzys has them all.... The shrimp scent kills it for flounder... Rejuice every 10-15 casts .. Menhaden scent would be good for summer gulf fishing with hard baits or top water


----------

